# Wife's Gain



## davidbowie72 (Jan 24, 2009)

:eat2::eat2::eat2: 

View attachment web.jpg


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi David. 
Well your wife certainly has changed in weight she looks good and really different but in a good way keep up the Good work!


----------



## imfree (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks nice, I don't know why, but I'm suspicious.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 29, 2009)

The picture quality in the first photo is too poor to tell if it's the same woman in the second.



Dennis


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jan 30, 2009)

If it is the same woman, then right on


----------



## mossystate (Jan 30, 2009)

davidbowie72 said:


> :eat2::eat2::eat2:




Is the second picture recent? I only ask because you have already posted it and said it was from 2004. Oh, she might just really like that outfit.:doh:


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh its the same person I know that it is because if you look at the face you can tell its the same person


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 10, 2009)

You already posted these pics as part of a collage last July, why the re post? 

This photo is used in another site chatroom, the woman claiming to be called Dana, and a gainer. I'm sure Ive seen them used in Dims too by someone calling herself either Jane or Sarah.


----------



## bullsman812000 (May 15, 2009)

she is a big belly girl


----------

